# How to watch Full equestrian events in IRL ?



## xxlindeyxx (23 July 2012)

HI for those of you living in ireland, i was wondering how will you be watching the equestrian events?
Im worried ill miss a lot of the showjumping because either RTE or BBC red button wont show all of it. Thank you for reading .


----------



## Nollaig Shona (24 July 2012)

I'm probably going to end up watching the BBC and/or Eurosport 

I'm hoping RTÉ will give the eventing and individual showjumping fair coverage since we have a hope in those sports!


----------



## finbarrk (24 July 2012)

Surely the BBC red button should cover all of it.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (24 July 2012)

finbarrk said:



			Surely the BBC red button should cover all of it.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think so but i dont have a lot of info about BBC red button coverage.
Does anyone know if eurosport is covering all the showjumping? (as eurosport is dodgey sometimes ) .
Thanks for the replies


----------



## finbarrk (24 July 2012)

Eurosport are showing bits of it. Not all of it. If you have BBC on Sky Digital you should be ok with the red button.
http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/


----------



## xxlindeyxx (24 July 2012)

finbarrk said:



			Eurosport are showing bits of it. Not all of it. If you have BBC on Sky Digital you should be ok with the red button.
http://tv.eurosport.co.uk/

Click to expand...

OK thanks for the info, i appreciate it .


----------



## Nollaig Shona (25 July 2012)

The 24 extra BBC channels will not be available in RoI, but supposedly we'll be able to access 'everything' via the red button on BBC1


----------

